# eggs?



## lcoreo5 (May 23, 2010)

i just started a 29 gallon freshwater aquarium about a month and a half ago. i have two silver mollies (both female) a sunset platy (female) a glass tetra (male) and a snail. my platy is very fat and i think shes pregnant. ive read online that they are live bearers, so im not sure where this little gooey sac came from. my mollies didnt look pregnant, but im not sure, one is alot bigger than the other... any ways, on one of my plants, there is this little sac stuck there. i was doing a water change and i tried to get it off, but its stuck there. so i left it alone. im n ot sure what it is. im treating the tank for ich, and i removed my snail. it showed up after i took the snail out. i dont think it came from the snail. im just wondering what this mysterious little white ball is and if it is eggs of some sort, will the ich meds hurt it? thanks!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Sounds like snail eggs to me. either ramshorn or pond snails. They have a habit of hitchhiking in on plants.


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

It does sound like snail eggs. What kind of meds are you using for ich? Most ich meds kill snail eggs. If you want to go the non-med. option, you can treat ich with some salt and high temperature. That usually kills it. Though I doubt your tetra and the sail could handle the salt...


----------



## lcoreo5 (May 23, 2010)

well, i was looking in my tank today and they mystery ball is gone. i dont know if one of my fish ate it? or if it got dislodged and sucked away in the filter... the pictures i saw online didnt look like what was in my tank. and it also said that they lay eggs out of water... this is was well underwater. i wish it didnt disappear... i want to know what it was!! thank you for your responses!


----------



## Oldman (May 25, 2009)

A mystery snail will lay its eggs above the water line but many other snails lay eggs below the water line. A mystery snail that is not comfortable in its tank will also take a hike away from the tank and may be found many feet away from the tank. If you find it before it dries out, you can return it to the tank and just put the tank lid on better to prevent another escape.


----------

